

Ask HN: Have you seen cases of english words in youtube urls? - avalean

As youtube grows, the instances of actual english words in youtube urls should grow (albeit very very very slowly)<p>Have you seen an instance of english words in a youtube url?<p>I don't know why but I found no research or mention of anything like this on the web.
======
Laurentvw
Well, try it out.
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=site:y...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=site:youtube.com+inurl:watch+-inurl:title|search+inurl:eggs)

------
andhapp
Can I ask what would this research prove? The beauty of randomness I guess....

------
avalean
@spooneybarger You can read up on the Infinite monkey theorem.

~~~
icey
This isn't twitter, you can reply to him directly by clicking the small
"reply" link under his comment.

------
spooneybarger
what? why 'should' that happen?

~~~
spooneybarger
wait? i got voted down? why? i asked a serious question, i don't understand
why it 'should' happen. the op seems to postulate its a given, why is it a
given?

